# What do you think of...



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

the new Look 675 ??


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I would ride one. 

Road Bike Action Magazine will have a review in their next issue.


----------



## oldroadie_nc (Mar 10, 2011)

Appears Look is aiming to shift the frame design paradigm from swoopy to angular. I hit it, for sure (after replacing the components with a Super Record group!!).


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> I would ride one.
> 
> Road Bike Action Magazine will have a review in their next issue.


On news stands now! 675 is on the cover, check it out!


----------

